

Web 2.0 is so over. Welcome to Web 3.0 - vaksel
http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/07/technology/hempel_threepointo.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009010815

======
imgabe
Youtube was the only big sale? MySpace sold for $580M. Bebo sold for $850M.
Last.fm sold for $280M, Facebook could (and probably should) have sold for
over $1B. Surely there's more. They even talk about MySpace, just a couple
sentences before saying YouTube was the only big sale.

~~~
vaksel
Well its CNN Money, they are used to dealing with bigger numbers. Probably
ignored everything that was less than 1 billion

------
poppysan
Wow...quite ridiculous...and on cnn.com to boot!

